# Can't send mail via Mozilla Thunderbird [SOLVED]

## jecepede

Aloha !

Yet another can't-send-mail-thread.

For a reason beond my comprehension, sending mail via my PC-mailclient justed stopped working ?

I get a request to type my password and nothing else. On my phone using the Profimail e-mail client,

I get the followoing error :

```
535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed:
```

The bad thing, I have no idea when it stopped. I have had my trusty mailserver for quite a while

and update when ever it needs to be.... 

My best guess : In one of the updates it got borked (and I might have broken a thing or two with my fast fingers).

Ok, here is my /var/log/mail.log

```
/var/log/mail.log

---

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: connection established

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: master_notify: status 0

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: name_mask: resource

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: name_mask: software

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: connect from unknown[10.0.1.1]

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.1: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.1: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostaddr: 10.0.1.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 10.0.1.0/24

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostaddr: 10.0.1.1 ~? 10.0.1.0/24

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 220 Welcome to postsmurf-vi.mijndomein.nl ESMTP Postfix pick yer poison.

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: name_mask: noanonymous

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: < unknown[10.0.1.1]: EHLO localhost

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-postsmurf-vi.mijndomein.nl

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-PIPELINING

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-SIZE 10240000

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-VRFY

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-ETRN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_list_match: 10.0.1.1: no match

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250-8BITMIME

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 250 DSN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: < unknown[10.0.1.1]: AUTH LOGIN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: sasl_method LOGIN

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Username:

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: < unknown[10.0.1.1]: amVzc3lAd2FiYml0LXdpb24ubmw=

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: jecepede@mijndomein.nl

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Password:

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: < unknown[10.0.1.1]: cmWRytoZ

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: somepassword

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: warning: unknown[10.0.1.1]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: < unknown[10.0.1.1]: AUTH PLAIN amVzc3lAd2FiYml0LXdpbmVzc3lAd2FiYml0LXdpb24ubmwAa24ubmwAcmtoZWRy

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: name_mask: noanonymous

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: sasl_method PLAIN, init_response amVzc3lAd2FiYml0LXdpbmVzc3lAd2FiYml0LXdpb24ubmwAa24ubmwAcmtoZWRy

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: decoded initial response jecepede@mijndomein.nl

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: warning: unknown[10.0.1.1]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: > unknown[10.0.1.1]: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: smtp_get: EOF

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostaddr: 10.0.1.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 10.0.1.0/24

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: match_hostaddr: 10.0.1.1 ~? 10.0.1.0/24

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[10.0.1.1]

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: disconnect from unknown[10.0.1.1]

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: master_notify: status 1

May  4 11:04:48 localhost postfix/smtpd[28986]: connection closed
```

And I also came across this :

```
/var/log/auth.log

---

May  4 12:56:02 localhost postfix/smtpd[4040]: SQL engine 'mysql ' not supported

May  4 12:56:02 localhost postfix/smtpd[4040]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

May  4 12:56:02 localhost postfix/smtpd[4040]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```

Anyone has a hint for me ?

I have searched all day log. I am sure it is just nothing but I can't find, ehhr, nothing...

Facts :

My autentication should be against a MySQL database.

I can receive mail on all my accounts

I can send mail via my Squirrelmail

Installed my box via an (now obsolete) virtual mail guide from Gentoo

If there is any config you might wanna see, I'll gladly post it..

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeers

Jecepede

----------

## seifn06

jecepede:

Did you ever solve this problem? Did you compile your email server software (postfix) with MySQL support? I have USE="mysql mysli" flags set in my /etc/portage/make.conf file so that my programs like sendmail and courier-imap compile with support for authentication against a MySQL database.

Is your MySQL software running on the server computer at the time you try to authenticate?

Another thought: you might check your client computers to see if they have antivirus or firewall software scanning your client computer's connection to your server. I have had problems with my Avast antivirus/internet security software inserting itself between client and server (to scan for viruses in email) then breaking when I update the server software or certificates which prevents client from communicating with server.

----------

## jecepede

A trillion times sorry......

It is not in my habbit not reply on replies to my posts.

If I remember correctly, memory gets vague at my age, a simpel reboot worked. 

My guess : After an update it changed some params and it needed 'some' service to be restarted.

After a reboot, it restarted so voila....

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers

Jecepede

----------

